# Puppy Sitting With Legs Out In Front



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenna doesn't do that, unless she's leaning on something or she's in a half sit half lie down position typically when she's getting a good head rub  Iv'e heard that when dogs it could be caused by hip displasia so you might want to bring that up when visiting the vet.No where near an expert, just giving in my two cents  I wish you guys the best of luck and a healthy puppy !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Could u post a picture? I tried to imagine what u mean but could not picture it. I wonder if my pups sit that way too...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Lots of puppies sit that way. I see it in adult dogs too that have hips certified free of dysplasia. Puppies are more flexible so I think many dogs outgrow it. Most of the adults I have seen doing it are poodles though lol. It never hurts to ask the vet 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I worry about her hips too but I'm hoping it's just puppy flexibility  I'll try to get a picture of it today and update the post so you can see what I'm talking about. Thanks!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I think you are describing what our trainer called a "puppy sit"! Back on their bum with legs stuck out and looking hopelessly uncoordinated?? All gangly and a bit sidewards?

If it is that, she will grow out of it mostly, although I have caught Pippin doing is sometimes when she's leaning against my leg but not to the same extent. The larger puppies seem to do it in a more pronounced way too than the little breeds.

Check with your vet for sure, as I'm just going by your description


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's a picture of what I'm talking about. See how her hind legs stick out forward? She didn't do it at all this morning so I'm wondering if she's more likely to do it when she's tired. Sometimes she even lays down with one or two back legs still sticking forward... under her chest! Talk about flexibility. I'll definitely mention it to our vet on Monday.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd say "puppy sit"! Has she started doing the "frog dog" when lying down? Back legs straight out behind her? They're very flexible little beasties


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Polly sure is a cutiepie! Let's count on this just being a lazy puppy sit. I was reminded of this thread, though I am going with _not _worrying and her developing fine. :clover:http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/19110-should-i-concerned-hips.html#post234891 Hopefully the vet will give you the reassurance you need, please let us know!

(What did we poodle owners worry about_ before_ we had them?!):confused3:


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks  I adore this puppy! 
I'll try not to worry but hip problems flash through my head each time I see her sit like that. 

Chagall's Mom, you made me chuckle. You're so right. It's similar to the worry I have with my kids. I feel like a new mom again where everything I do with Polly is suddenly the most important decision I've ever made! LOL Polly is the 5th dog I've owned as an adult but somehow I'm a first time mom all over again.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> I'd say "puppy sit"! Has she started doing the "frog dog" when lying down? Back legs straight out behind her? They're very flexible little beasties


She does the frog legs when she's trying to shimmy under the couch! LOL She cracks me up. It seems to take so much effort for her to get under and back out again but she must like it because she pushes her toys under there on purpose. Silly girl.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Ember sometimes sits like this, she's 16 weeks old, I'd say she does it much less now than when she first came home. Haha Manxcat the "frog dog" Ember does this a lot! when I give her a stuffed kong she lies like that and licks it out, she hasn't worked out how to hold it with her paws so it doesn't run away from her yet!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here!! I created a thread a long time ago about Lou sitting like that 
t's like she is meditating! 

And here are some photos! Apollo & Lou both sit funny 

He has no shame! LOL and he thinks he is human! Sittin' on his bottom and waving! 








He was about to start scratching his ear on this photo









Here Lou's leg slid to one side, relaxed pup! Hehehe









yoga poodle! Lou is meditating! 








Yoga Poodle (LOL)
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?p=380818#post380818


I



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I have had 3 standard poodles and they have all sat like that! None of them have hip displasia but they all have done it! My toy poodle Toby had hip displasia and he never did. We have always laughed at them because it looks so funny! Don't know if it's a poodle thing. My spoo Billy also has a hilarious way of running with his back legs apart,he looks like he has got something stuck up his bum! He doesn't do it all the time only when he is running slowly!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

BeckyM said:


> She does the frog legs when she's trying to shimmy under the couch! LOL She cracks me up. It seems to take so much effort for her to get under and back out again but she must like it because she pushes her toys under there on purpose. Silly girl.


Tia does the frog dog a lot!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> I'd say "puppy sit"! Has she started doing the "frog dog" when lying down? Back legs straight out behind her? They're very flexible little beasties


Tia does the frog dog a lot! Billy never does,think it's a little dog thing,however my male cat used to do it too.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

So glad to hear so many other poodles sit like this!  That does make me worry less until we go to the vet on Monday


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Update:
Went to the vet today for her 12 week check up and all is well  He said that puppies are extremely flexible and he won't worry unless she does it frequently after a year old. He felt her hips and didn't seem concerned. 
He said he was pleased with how she was growing. Yay


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The spoo I fostered/trained used to sit like that the entire time we had her (8 weeks-3 years old). She would even sit in the car like that...she looked like a human...her back legs would be in front of her hanging off the seat. She always gave us a good laugh.

She had good hips and was in perfect health. She just liked to sit funny lol.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau does the Frog Dog quite often, and always has.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Beau does the Frog Dog quite often, and always has.


Such a cute picture and a cute pup  Polly has laid like that a few times and it cracks me up everytime!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Just wanted to post an update in case there were other puppy owners worried about the weird ways puppies sit.  

Polly just turned 4 months this past week and she no longer sits with her legs straight forward. She's keeping her knees tucked close to her side now and sitting "properly".  Whew.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My poodles are almost 2 years old 

But they know how to sit "proper" if they want to!  (last photo, bottom right corner - like bookends!! LOL)









Here a few more of them sittin' properly 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## partimum (Mar 24, 2014)

@Lou Your spoo's are too funny! It looks like they are quite the characters. They look like a couple of men relaxing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

partimum said:


> @Lou Your spoo's are too funny! It looks like they are quite the characters. They look like a couple of men relaxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree: hilarious and adorable.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

partimum said:


> @Lou Your spoo's are too funny! It looks like they are quite the characters. They look like a couple of men relaxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I should photoshop a cigar on the side of their mouths! Hahaha!!!! 




wiseoldwoman said:


> I agree: hilarious and adorable.



Thanks guys!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou and Apollo will be silly puppies forever! Heh, heh!

*BeckyM,* very pleased to hear that you aren't worried anymore


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My Gucci boy sitting all weird. It must be a poodle thing


----------

